# M1 on eBay



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

There is an M1 on eBay. From Portland. 1980 with 26k miles.
$65k to start. 
Talk about a rare car.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

:aty:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99149


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4552452291&category=6131


----------

